# Renting an RV



## badgers (Apr 20, 2005)

My husband and I are dreaming of owning a motorhome someday soon, but have never driven one.  We would like to rent a Class A motorhome this summer for a week.  We would most likely travel in the West....open roads!  Are we completely crazy?  Too much of an undertaking for the first time?


----------



## Gary B (Apr 21, 2005)

Renting an RV

Hi badgers, welcome to the forum,renting is an excellent way to explore the use of a RV, its a great way to find out if you like rving and driving a rv.   :laugh:  My only suggestion is you may want more than a week for travel time, if your leaving the midwest and going out west(were ever that is)a week will past pretty fast. Remember with a large MH Class A driving 500 miles a day is / can be a very long day when starting out. Good luck and go for it.
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## Poppa (Apr 21, 2005)

Renting an RV

Gary is correct when he mentions drivig time (Darn I hate agreeing with Him). :laugh: 

To enjoy the country   you stay off the interstates and take the old US highways  . 

With stops to rest the legs, and time to set up for the night and roll up in the mronings you need to allow at least 2 hours. unwid time to kick back and talk about life, love  and the blessing you have had in your life 4 hours. making an average of 350 to 400 miles a day is going to be about all you want,

Any way welcome to our world


----------



## badgers (Apr 21, 2005)

Renting an RV

So you think moving right into driving a Class A will be a good move? Concerned about handling it without any prior experience of driving such a large rig....at least nothing bigger than a minivan!


----------



## Gary B (Apr 21, 2005)

Renting an RV

Hi Dave I don't know if anyone can tell if it a good deal or not, but I think thats why we are telling you not to try to make to big a trip in a limited time frame. As for driving a Class A yes its big and takes some getting use to but its not impossible just take your time and as Popa post maybe staying on the small less traveled roads will help when getting started, heres another idea why not rent a rig for a weekend  and just go a couple hundred miles,  , like come on over to one of our great casino's here in MN.   and relax at their campground and at the casino and see what you think about driving a MH. You can do it just don't try for it all at once.
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## Poppa (Apr 21, 2005)

Renting an RV

Heck Gary if they go to a casiniio they might not be able to pay for fuel to get home


----------



## Krazeehorse (Apr 21, 2005)

Renting an RV

Get the class A and avoid congested areas until you feel comfortable with it.  It won't be long until you are right at home in your new "home away from home".


----------



## Poppa (Apr 22, 2005)

Renting an RV

The thought of home away from home. Since I bailed off into a class A because all the tents ants having to stop for potty breaks fixing a snack getting a cool drink I have no regrets. I also decided that home me is where ever the Precious Lady is :laugh: . 
So I am just a spoiled RV'er and I love it. :blush: 

Stop dreaming of course thats what makes life worth living for sometimes but a dream fullfilled is like eating ice cold watermelon after cutting the grass.


----------

